# Peugeot SS/Fixie Conversion NEED HELP



## kenkaniff (Feb 14, 2017)

I got this Peugeot U08 at a great price. It was sitting in a moist basement for 25+ years. I decided I wanted do a build this winter so I took it all apart with the intentions of putting around $200 into it. I got it sandblasted and a fresh coat of metallic pearl white paint on her. I'm starting to look for parts and I'm coming to find that French builds aren't the easiest thing. I feel a bit overwhelmed with tracking down a new BB that would fit. Furthermore I'm doing more research on this bike and coming to realize that it might not be worth putting $200-$300 into an old steel bike. Has anyone built one of these? What size BB would I need? I also read that French wheel spacing may be different if I bought new wheels and tires. Any thoughts? Is this bike really worth BB, Chain ring, Front and Rear wheel, Brake, Lever,Saddle etc? I really don't have an emotional attachment to the bike, I'm just a bit discouraged at this point and not sure if it's worth the head ache. All input on sizing, affordable parts and opinion on a build would be appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Here are some articles by the late Sheldon Brown that might be helpful:
French Bicycles
Fixed Gear Conversions\
I think it's worth doing, but that's partly for sentimental reasons, since my first 10-speed (in 1972) was a U08. But I'd try to re-use as many parts as possible. Is the crankset useable? Or the bottom bracket? As Sheldon notes, finding French-threaded bb cups is hard, but you may be able to re-use the ones you have. I'd try an overhaul, unless things are really shot.

Similar with the wheels. If they're not wrecked, you could use them. The threading for a fixed cog is the same as for a freewheel, so you can remove the freewheel, thread on a cog, re-space the axle and re-dish the wheel, and you have a fixed wheel cheap. Some people call this a "suicide hub", because it lacks the reverse-threaded lockring of a true FG hub, but it won't unthread unless you apply considerable backpressure. If you have brakes and use them, and don't do hard skid-stopping, you can do it safely -- all my fixie conversions are done this way, and I've ridden thousands of miles safely on them. If you plan to be one of those brakeless urban cowboys, disregard this advice.

Good luck. If you decide to proceed, let us know how it goes.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

first, it's gotta be a perfect fit to invest a lot more in this bike. it looks like a tall frame, so you're probably over 6'.

you've already had it powder coated. and few would want to buy a bare frame like that without decals.

so that leaves some kind of rebuild, either ss, fixed or geared.

if the rims are steel, they're tossed. that's my rule. if they're aluminum and can be salvaged, i clean 'em up. i can build wheels using the vintage hubs, new sun rims, and sapim spokes for $100. that's one of the best investments you can make in an old bike. you can use the upside-down frame as your truing stand.

to keep costs down, i would polish the crankset and reuse it with the same bb. replace both $3 cotter pins whether they need it or not. if the bb is toast, you can try a french threaded one or a threadless one. rebuild the pedals if you can. french replacements will be expensive, but you can retap the crank arms to standard if necessary.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

usually you can buy a peugeot like that for under $50 any day of the week.

so shop craigs for a donor bike (or two) to meet your needs for wheels, derailleurs, cranks, mafac parts, bars, ...

search for: peugeot, french, france, motobecane, gitane, etc.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm mostly with you, Francois, except for the damn cottered cranks. I eventually came to hate those suckers. I'd leave them on if the bottom bracket was in good enough working order, but if they have to come off, they're never going back on any bike of mine. To obviate all the pounding to remove frozen-in 30-year-old cotters, I remove them destructively (hacksaw to the crankarm). You can get a square-taper spindle (just keep the old bb cups so you don't have to find the French threads) plus a cheap ss crank for well under $100.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

JCavilia said:


> You can get a square-taper spindle ... just keep the old bb cups...


i've never done that -- keep the cups but replace the spindle. have you done it a few times? have you run into any problems?


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Velo Orange is the place for French bottom brackets.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

i don't know if i'd go the VO route. it's a little expensive. it probably depends on the bike.

less expensive threadless options are available elsewhere (ebay).

or find a donor bike.


----------

